# Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. März 2011)

*Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern


----------



## Dommerle (4. März 2011)

*Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Der Triglav scheint wohl der Nachfolger des Matterhorns zu sein. Der K2 ist gegen den Noctua NH-D14 und den Thermalright Silver Arrow, der Himalaya gegen den Thermalright Archon und der Gotthard gegen den Noctua NH-C12/C14 gesetzt.
Mir gefallen alle Kühler, aber ich bleibe wohl meinem Matterhorn treu. Am ehesten käme für mich jedoch der K2 in Frage...


----------



## Amigo (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Sehen alle sehr nice aus und werden sicher gut ankommen... Leistungstechnisch werden sie wohl auch ganz vorne mitspielen.
Die neuen Lüfter sind auch sehr schick! 

btw: Wird es Alpenstoff bei ausgewählten Onlineshops im Bundle oder so geben?


----------



## lalaker (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Also mir sind die neuen Lüfter etwas zu "bunt". Die Kühler machen aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*



Dommerle schrieb:


> Der Triglav scheint wohl der Nachfolger des Matterhorns zu sein


EKL sieht ihn wie gesagt als Nachfolger des Nordwand-Kühlers, der knapp ein Jahr alte Matterhorn soll nicht eingestellt werden. Optisch ähnelt der Triglav zugegebenermaßen eher dem Matterhorn als dem Nordwand.


----------



## Joel:D (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Irgendwann gehen denen die Gebirge aus Ich bin schonmal auf den Mount Everest gespannt


----------



## Uter (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Der K2 sieht ja wirklich sehr vielversprechend aus:
- die Front mit unterschiedlich langen Lamellen wie beim Yasya
- die Zacken und der grundsätzliche Aufbau wie beim NH-D14
- die Lamellen an den Seiten abgeknickt wie bei der Nordwand
- 8 Heatpipes 

Also nichts wirklich neues (wird es wohl eh nur noch sehr selten geben), aber hoffentlich geschickt kombiniert. 


Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum werden 10mm-Heatpipes genutzt? Klar können sie mehr Wärme transportieren wie 8mm-Heatpipes und deshalb könnten ein paar Heatpipes eingespart werden, was den Kühler günstiger macht, aber dafür ist die Wärmeübertagung auf die Lamellen und damit die Kühlleistung etwas schlechter. 
Also größere Heatpipes = geringere Kosten, aber schlechtere Kühlleistung?


----------



## Mr__47 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Gibts den 140er Lüfter schon? Wäre mir eine Inestition wert


----------



## Lan_Party (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*



Joel:D schrieb:


> Irgendwann gehen denen die Gebirge aus Ich bin schonmal auf den Mount Everest gespannt


 Ach komm. Die kaufen sich einfach so viel Geröll setzen das auf einen Haufen so das dieser 1200m hoch ist und fertig ist die sache schon gibt es ein neues Gebirge bzw. einen neuen Berg und dazu kommt der passende Kühler. Gibt es echt ein Gebigre das K2 heiß?


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Ich finde es klasse, dass immer mehr Hersteller Top-Flow Kühler anbieten.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

@Lan_Party: guckst du hier:K2 Ist also der zeithöchste Berg der Welt, da hat sich Alpenföhn keinen großen Spielraum für künftige Entwicklungen mehr gelassen...
OT: Finde den Himalaya ganz interessant, is mal nicht so ein Monster von Kühler und soll dennoch etwas besser kühlen als der Matterhorn. Wenn dem so ist könnte der mein neuer Kühler werden. Mal Tests abwarten.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Okay...K2 also...wie zum teufel kommt man auf solche namen.  Die Namen für die VGA-Kühler bleiben ja für immer offen. Der nächste wird dann Klaus-Dieter oder Hans-Jürgen heißen.  EKL ist in der Namensgebung nicht sehr "kreativ".


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Bitte? mMn sind die Produktnamen von EKL mit die kreativsten am ganzen Markt, hat man immer ein bisschen was zu schmunzeln. VGA-Kühler werden wohl eher (ich hoffe es zumindest ) auch einen Bezug zur Bergwelt haben, so was wie Peter, Alm-Öhi o.ä.


----------



## push@max (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Krasse Kühler


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Der K2 schaut imba aus. Wird vill was für mich. Der Mount Everest ist dann ein triple tower


----------



## Lan_Party (5. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Bitte? mMn sind die Produktnamen von EKL mit die kreativsten am ganzen Markt, hat man immer ein bisschen was zu schmunzeln. VGA-Kühler werden wohl eher (ich hoffe es zumindest ) auch einen Bezug zur Bergwelt haben, so was wie Peter, Alm-Öhi o.ä.


 Was ist denn an Matterhorn,Peter,Heidi,Brocken etc. Kreativ.  Ich komme auch bald in die Kühler-Branche und  benne meine Kühler nach Pilz sorten. Mein erster wird Fliegenpilz heißen danach kommt ein VGA-Kühler namens Steinpilz ein echter riese.  In dem Sinne ist das schon kreativ aber sonst naja eher nicht.


----------



## COM48 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Matterhorn,Peter,Heidi,Brocken etc. Kreativ.  Ich komme auch bald in die Kühler-Branche und  benne meine Kühler nach Pilz sorten. Mein erster wird Fliegenpilz heißen danach kommt ein VGA-Kühler namens Steinpilz ein echter riese.  In dem Sinne ist das schon kreativ aber sonst naja eher nicht.


 
Also ich schließ mich EuMelBeumel an. Die Namen bei EKL sind kreativ und komisch . Und sie haben ein gewisses Muster, nicht so wie bei allen anderen Herstellern, die ihren Produkten immer unverständliche Begriffe bzw. Nummerierungen aLa "Hl3480" geben (frei erfundenes Beispiel).


----------



## serafen (5. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Produtkbezeichnung sowie Design hin oder her - es wird sich zeigen, ob die Kühler auch in puncto Kühlung nachlegen (können).


----------



## matt.berger (6. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Matterhorn,Peter,Heidi,Brocken etc. Kreativ.  Ich komme auch bald in die Kühler-Branche und benne meine Kühler nach Pilz sorten. Mein erster wird Fliegenpilz heißen danach kommt ein VGA-Kühler namens Steinpilz ein echter riese.  In dem Sinne ist das schon kreativ aber sonst naja eher nicht.


 

Haha den Steinpilz würde ich allein wegen dem Namen sofort kaufen


----------



## NZHALKO (6. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Habe selbst den Matterhorn für meinen 965er. Das Teil ist in einem gedämmten Case, mit der alten 140er TDP version und 3,4 GHz dermaßen Heiß das 4 andere Cooler bereits versagt haben. Temps bis 70-80 unter last aber immernoch ohne Bench konnte ich nicht dulden. Was Tun? Matterhorn drauf und siehe da: 23 im idle (!) und max 50-53 in benches...

Bin also vollkommen überzeugt von EKL. Verpackung, Lieferumfang, Zubehör und kompatibilität bestätigen dies. Freut mich zu sehen das anscheinend mit dem Triglav auch eine kleinere Version des Matterhorns erscheinen wird.


----------



## jjxxs (6. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

auf lan kann man damit dann aber nicht mehr odeR?


----------



## NZHALKO (6. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Warum denn nicht?


----------



## jjxxs (6. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

weil so ein teil gefühlte 10kg wiegt? mir geht es nicht um das mehrgewicht, welches getragen werden muss... hätte da eher angst, dass sich das teil löst und die grafikkarte küsst.


----------



## NZHALKO (6. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Unsinn. Ich habe noch niemals gesehen das sowas passiert wäre. Das ist meiner Meinung nach völlig überbewertet. Schätze mal ab 1,6 Kg könnte es jeh nach Befestigung des Mainboards am Case und nach der Befestigung des Coolers am Mainboard gefährlich werden. Bei EKL hab ich da aber keine Angst Das Teil sitzt auch mit 2 120ern bombenfest. Merkt man auch schon beim Einbau ob das was taugt oder nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*



matt.berger schrieb:


> Haha den Steinpilz würde ich allein wegen dem Namen sofort kaufen


 
Hmm EKL bekommt eine Tochterfirma Namens EKL Waldbrise und die bringt wie schon gesagt den Steinpilz raus dazu kommt noch der EKL Tannenbaum der in etwa die Form eines Yasa hat


----------



## Padesch (11. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Die neuen Kühler bringen halt einfach keine Innovation.. leider!


----------



## PhilSe (20. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Schöne Kühler, habe selbst den "Brocken" und bin echt zufrieden...EKL machen durchaus gute Kühler vom P/L- Verhältnis her...
Wenn die mal nen Mont Blanc machen isses bestimmt nen Kühler mit 3x230mm Lüftern oder so


----------



## OctoCore (20. März 2011)

*AW: Cebit 2011: EKL Alpenföhn mit vier neuen CPU-Kühlern*

Der Triglav wirkt von Optik her eher grobschlächtig. Ob der wirklich den Nordwand(B) ersetzen kann ... da bin ich mal auf Tests gespannt.
Ansonsten sind das alles keine Schönheiten, aber das ist nicht wirklich schlimm. Hauptsache, sie tun ihren Job.
Nichts Aufregendes, aber solide. EKL eben.


----------

